# Wittnauer Electric



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Just arrived today from across the pond. Running strong. Dial and movement looking good and will be transported into a better looking Wittnauer electric case when it arrives.

Assuming the seller (you guessed it fleabay) set the watch correctly it has only lost 1 minute from dispatch 10 days ago. :victory:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice one! I was watching one just like that on ebay! good luck with the swap over 

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's not an Electric....it's an Electronic...even says it on the dial.

:sadwalk:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing gets passed the master!!! Any idea of the year Paul I cant find Wittnauer watch date site. The serial number is 52090154.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

streety said:


> Nothing gets passed the master!!! Any idea of the year Paul I cant find Wittnauer watch date sie. The serial number is 52090154.


Not possible to date them accurately but that is an ESA 9154, so it's going to be somewhere between 1970 and 1975.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The "hack" feature seems a tad brutal on the balance? or is it just me?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> The "hack" feature seems a tad brutal on the balance? or is it just me?


Why do you say that Harry? :huh:

At least the lever doesn't touch the balance but instead acts as a stop for the pin on the balance periphery. I'm much less keen on those hacking mechanisms that exert a side force on the balance; the Landeron 4760 does this, and I wonder whether this type is good for the balance pivots and their jewels. :dntknw:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just that the metal lever hammers into the balance which is doing 18,000 bph. The strength of the lever hitting the balance, looks quite strong to me........ I would prefer something with a little more finesse :yes:

It's just me...... no worries :hi:


----------

